# Separation Advice Needed



## RMM6167 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi all, new here and first time posting. I’m considering separating from my husband of 13 years. There’s a LOT that has led to this and it’s been a long time coming, but basically we are already living separate lives. We have had heated discussions in the past and separation has come up but we’ve never really pushed the issue. I think I am ready to do that now though. I am happy to share details if anyone has questions.
My concern though is we have 2 children ages 5 and 3 that I don’t know how to tell or even if we should tell them. I think maybe the 5 year old might understand but I don’t know. What is the best way to approach this with them? Has anyone else dealt with separation with 2 young kids before that could offer some helpful advice. 
I will also add that I do 99% of the parenting now and the kids see their dad very rarely during the week (he leaves for work before they wake up, goes out 3 or 4 times a week and doesn’t come home til 6 am the next morning so they don’t see him sometimes for 36 hrs or more) and on weekends he either goes out or stays most of the day in our bedroom sleeping or on his phone, so him moving out (which is what I want) will probably go totally unnoticed by them. Thanks for reading and for your help.


----------

